# slingshot rifle?



## Mr.Dangerous (Nov 29, 2020)

Slingshot rifles look so **** powerful, accurate, easy to use and badass and they really look as if they can bypass any state gun law. But they are over $100, is it really worth the price? does anyone own one or have enough knowledge to share their experience?

Here is an example of a slingshot rifle:


http://imgur.com/1QF1PmG


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Hand held slingshots with a long draw can be just as powerful as a slingshot rifle. Slingshot rifles can be slower to re-load. Bands lose power the longer they are held in the stretched position. The only advantage I see is a slingshot rifle might let a novice be accurate with less experience. Any experienced shooter can be just as accurate as a slingshot rifle.


----------



## Mr.Dangerous (Nov 29, 2020)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Hand held slingshots with a long draw can be just as powerful as a slingshot rifle. Slingshot rifles can be slower to re-load. Bands lose power the longer they are held in the stretched position. The only advantage I see is a slingshot rifle might let a novice be accurate with less experience. Any experienced shooter can be just as accurate as a slingshot rifle.


Yeah, basically it's oversized. A regular sized slingshot is great since it's even more legal and pocket sized.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

I was going to suggest a slingshot with an arm brace, such as a wrist rocket, a starship, or a shuttle craft. I see that you are in NY - braced slingshots are illegal in NY.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

they are neat looking though,probably a lot of fun,and the one you posted looks kind of futuristic,lol.dont know as they would be 100 bucks worth of fun,buy ya never know.


----------



## Mr.Dangerous (Nov 29, 2020)

Tobor8Man said:


> I was going to suggest a slingshot with an arm brace, such as a wrist rocket, a starship, or a shuttle craft. I see that you are in NY - braced slingshots are illegal in NY.


Yeah, it sucks here. I got a braced one actually, got it from a Walmart in PA . Its powerful but inaccurate in my experience.


----------



## Mr.Dangerous (Nov 29, 2020)

skarrd said:


> they are neat looking though,probably a lot of fun,and the one you posted looks kind of futuristic,lol.dont know as they would be 100 bucks worth of fun,buy ya never know.


One of those days ill order and see, ill regret never owning one.


----------



## Malemute (8 mo ago)

Mr.Dangerous said:


> One of those days ill order and see, ill regret never owning one.


Mr Dangerous, I have seen this same train of thought applied to firearms. If the ammo is cheap then it shouldn't cost much for the rifle! I can say based on being a toolmaker all of my life that that kind of thinking is bullcrap! If a person works his butt off and builds a really beautiful sling shot, great finish etc. then they should be able to ask a couple hundred or more etc.You are paying for that persons skill and hard work NOT a bag of 3/8 ammo for 20.00$. You can find slingshots for less than 10.00$ if that is what you want. Check the prices on new hunting rifles. Model 70 win. and rem700 rifles cost about 1,000 dollars. I remember when the cost was less than 200.00 dollars. Keep in mind that that 200.dollar slingshot rifle would probably cost you 500 dollars if it was made in the US. Buy one! It will last you a lifetime!! Malemute.


----------

